# New Oris Bronze Diver 65 w/ Bracelet



## WristWretch (Oct 3, 2016)

Surprised I haven’t seen this watch in any of the media coverage coming out of Basel. 

The only reason I became aware of it is that the Oris rep in one of the videos was WEARING it. Anyway, this one does it for me and is worthy of more attention than it is getting so far.... agree? 

(Photo found on vendor site that, mich to my surprise, had a very nice collection of all Oris’s Basel novelties!)


----------



## qiao.feng (Oct 31, 2018)

I likey, except I wish it’s titanium and bronze


----------



## dr mojo (Mar 28, 2019)

Hodinkee reviewed it a few days ago and included some gorgeous photos as per usual:

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/oris-divers-sixty-five-bico-introducing

I do like that they've gone for the two-tone look with bronze instead of the more typical (and more expensive) gold. I think they struck a really tasteful balance here, as they've done with past models incorporating bronze. I currently have a bronze bezel Divers Sixty-Five and can say that the alloy they used for the bezel takes on a gorgeous patina, especially after a few plunges in the ocean. Have to imagine these will start to show some beautiful character as they're worn.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Yep, I saw this a few days ago as well, and it's immediately been put on the top of my wish list. Hopefully will pick it up in the summer at some point. 

One question that I had though, is whether the bronze center links will end up turning your skin green when it starts to patina etc. Wasn't that one of the reasons why bronze watch cases still use stainless casebacks? So that the bronze doesn't turn your skin green? 

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## clerkpalmer (Dec 12, 2012)

I prefer this one on leather than bracelet but it’s sweet.


----------



## tcal4404 (Aug 27, 2018)

very unique, I like it and i usually don't care for two-tone


----------



## Oriscenter (Mar 18, 2019)

its a interesting combination, you dont often see this


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

It’s nice to see a TT bracelet on a bronze instead of the more usual strap.


----------



## CallMeJarob (May 14, 2014)

Absolutely love this on a leather


----------



## Bryan2 (Mar 24, 2019)

CallMeJarob said:


> Absolutely love this on a leather


+1

Very classy.


----------



## Rogco (Jan 12, 2017)

CallMeJarob said:


> Absolutely love this on a leather


Agreed. I haven't liked a watch this much in a long time. When will these go on sale (and how does it work as it is a "novelty"?)


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Rogco said:


> Agreed. I haven't liked a watch this much in a long time. When will these go on sale (and how does it work as it is a "novelty"?)


I think availability was supposed to start this month sometime, but will probably take a little while to be widely available at AD's. My suggestion would be to get it on the metal bracelet, and you can always put a leather strap on later (since the metal bracelet version is only $100 more). Definitely on my shortlist of watches to purchase this year. Here's another article with pictures that was posted earlier today, with more details:

https://monochrome-watches.com/oris...ico-steel-and-bronze-bracelet-hands-on-price/

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Etennyson (May 25, 2012)

I agree. This watch is one of my favorites from Basel 2019. Can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Etennyson said:


> I agree. This watch is one of my favorites from Basel 2019. Can't wait to see it in person.


Same here. I have never been a bronze guy, but I love the TT bronze bracelet (also never been a TT guy). You don't see that often. I really want to try one. I will definitely be stopping by my AD soon.


----------



## Docholiday11x (Jan 19, 2018)

Wouldn't the bronze bracelet turn your skin green? I had a zelos turn my skin green when it reacted from sweat while moving. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Docholiday11x said:


> Wouldn't the bronze bracelet turn your skin green? I had a zelos turn my skin green when it reacted from sweat while moving.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I had the same thought. From the link I posted earlier, they discuss this exact issue. They mention that Oris said that the bronze they're using will only develop a light patina, and that they ran tests for a few months on the bracelet to test this issue. Whether or not it actually will turn your skin green or not, we won't actually know until someone buys one  I know I definitely want to pick one up!

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Docholiday11x (Jan 19, 2018)

raheelc said:


> I had the same thought. From the link I posted earlier, they discuss this exact issue. They mention that Oris said that the bronze they're using will only develop a light patina, and that they ran tests for a few months on the bracelet to test this issue. Whether or not it actually will turn your skin green or not, we won't actually know until someone buys one  I know I definitely want to pick one up!
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


Hmmmmmm I want to jump on this one BUT spening a couple of grand on something that may turn my hand green is a little off putting. Think I'll get the aquis for now.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Docholiday11x said:


> Hmmmmmm I want to jump on this one BUT spening a couple of grand on something that may turn my hand green is a little off putting. Think I'll get the aquis for now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I hear you. I'll probably wait a while after it's release to hear other people's input on whether it turns your skin green or not.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## nomking77 (Nov 24, 2018)

This watch is good, I'm in love with it.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

If it turns my wrist green, does it then qualify as a Hulk?


----------



## clerkpalmer (Dec 12, 2012)

This one out in the wild yet?


----------



## clerkpalmer (Dec 12, 2012)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> If it turns my wrist green, does it then qualify as a Hulk?


Is this really a thing?


----------



## Docholiday11x (Jan 19, 2018)

So I emailed oris asking about the bronze and if it contained copper. Copper is what is in bronze that reacts with sweat and turns your skin green.

They replied but it wasn't very helpful. They just stated that it was a bronze copper alloy and sent a pdf care page. The page stated to wear gloves when in contact with bronze.

Soooooooooooo I'm not sure how to take this. I asked them to clarify about the skin issue and will post again if I hear anything. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Docholiday11x said:


> So I emailed oris asking about the bronze and if it contained copper. Copper is what is in bronze that reacts with sweat and turns your skin green.
> 
> They replied but it wasn't very helpful. They just stated that it was a bronze copper alloy and sent a pdf care page. The page stated to wear gloves when in contact with bronze.
> 
> ...


Interesting! I really hope they thought about this issue and came up with some sort of resolution for it, cuz I really want the two tone bracelet lol. For what it's worth, the CEO of Oris was wearing the watch at Baselworld on the bracelet in some videos on YouTube. Of course, he's not going to mention that it turns your wrist green even if it does.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## clerkpalmer (Dec 12, 2012)

Seems like something us consumers are entitled to know.


----------



## tmvu13 (Dec 28, 2018)

Worn and Wound did a more in-depth write up, with some great pics.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

tmvu13 said:


> Worn and Wound did a more in-depth write up, with some great pics.


Yep, saw the article earlier today, but no mention of the bronze in the bracelet turning skin green etc. Guess we'll have to wait until someone actually gets their hands on one, and wears it for a while.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## refttt (Apr 11, 2019)

I love this version because the bronze is like the Carl Brashear but I can definitely afford this one more LOL


----------



## Bob Dobbs needs Slack (Oct 18, 2016)

Two Tone divers have recently caught my attention... this watch has seriously grabbed me.

I'll be keeping an eye on my local sources as well as o.nline dealers.
I've been wondering why no one has done the two tone in brass/steel or brass/Ti.... Perhaps this will be the year of the two tone diver for my collection.


----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

Good looking watch, keeping an eye out.....added to list of future possibles.

.


----------



## Mondo Shizmo (May 2, 2017)

raheelc said:


> I think availability was supposed to start this month sometime, but will probably take a little while to be widely available at AD's. My suggestion would be to get it on the metal bracelet, and you can always put a leather strap on later (since the metal bracelet version is only $100 more). Definitely on my shortlist of watches to purchase this year. Here's another article with pictures that was posted earlier today, with more details:
> 
> https://monochrome-watches.com/oris...ico-steel-and-bronze-bracelet-hands-on-price/
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


The bracelet on the bico model is actually $250 more than the leather strap version, so retail for both would be $2100 USD for leather and $2350 USD for the bracelet.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Mondo Shizmo said:


> The bracelet on the bico model is actually $250 more than the leather strap version, so retail for both would be $2100 USD for leather and $2350 USD for the bracelet.


Got it, thanks for the clarification. Definitely want to check out the bracelet version!

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

So someone on IG had posted up a shot of their new Bronze 65 with bracelet, so I decided to ask if they started to notice any patina and if the bronze on the bracelet was staining his skin. He mentioned it DID start to turn his skin green, but was easily washed off with some soap and water. Guess that answers that question. 

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Mondo Shizmo (May 2, 2017)

raheelc said:


> So someone on IG had posted up a shot of their new Bronze 65 with bracelet, so I decided to ask if they started to notice any patina and if the bronze on the bracelet was staining his skin. He mentioned it DID start to turn his skin green, but was easily washed off with some soap and water. Guess that answers that question.
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


Thanks for finding out about this. This kind of worries me as if this will get on your clothes or cause future health issues.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Mondo Shizmo said:


> Thanks for finding out about this. This kind of worries me as if this will get on your clothes or cause future health issues.


I don't think the the bronze staining the skin will cause any health issues. Just the inconvenience of staining your skin, which should be easily washable.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

IT looks ok yeah.


----------



## poptop (Jun 13, 2014)

Picked one up at my local AD last week. It was the only one he had in stock. The bezel and the links have started to patina. I haven't noticed anything on wrist. I have the burnt orange "Honey" dial coming in tomorrow. I really want to see it with the bico bracelet. I'm not a two tone fan, but this watch is awesome!


----------



## poptop (Jun 13, 2014)

Some pics. Excuse the quality. I'll try to do a write up after the patina has had a chance to develop further.


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

I really like this release! Oris did a great job with this one and wish I can get my hands on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

poptop said:


> Some pics. Excuse the quality. I'll try to do a write up after the patina has had a chance to develop further.


Would you say the bronze on the bezel is darkening faster than the bracelet, or at around the same rate? It may just be the lighting/angle, but In your pictures it seems as though the bezel has more patina than the bracelet.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## poptop (Jun 13, 2014)

The bezel is developing faster than the bracelet. I think it's because the bezel isn't smooth like the links.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

poptop said:


> The bezel is developing faster than the bracelet. I think it's because the bezel isn't smooth like the links.


Cool, thanks. I figured the bezel would patina faster than the bracelet. Looking forward to seeing some detailed pictures of both!

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 5, 2018)

poptop said:


> The bezel is developing faster than the bracelet. I think it's because the bezel isn't smooth like the links.


Yours are the first owner photos of this watch i have seen. Thank you for posting. Please keep us updated on the status of the patina. This watch is definitely on my radar!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 5, 2018)

poptop said:


> The bezel is developing faster than the bracelet. I think it's because the bezel isn't smooth like the links.


Yours are the first owner photos of this watch i have seen. Thank you for posting. Please keep us updated on the status of the patina. This watch is definitely on my radar!


----------



## poptop (Jun 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> poptop said:
> 
> 
> > The bezel is developing faster than the bracelet. I think it's because the bezel isn't smooth like the links.
> ...


Sure thing. The bezel is still darkening while the links have darkened very little. Headed to the beach today and going to see what the saltwater does. I'm going to do a write up on this as well as the Revolution X "Honey" model sometimesin the near future.


----------



## poptop (Jun 13, 2014)

So....... went to the beach and this is day one in the salt water. Maybe @ 30 minutes total. It's looking great


----------



## [email protected].com (Oct 5, 2018)

I have to say, that blue is wonderful! Thank you for the follow-up!


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

poptop said:


> So....... went to the beach and this is day one in the salt water. Maybe @ 30 minutes total. It's looking great


Really liking how the bronze on bracelet is darkening. Did you see or experience any staining of your skin from the bracelet? Definitely going to be picking one up, just need to sell off my green Aquis now lol.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## poptop (Jun 13, 2014)

raheelc said:


> poptop said:
> 
> 
> > So....... went to the beach and this is day one in the salt water. Maybe @ 30 minutes total. It's looking great
> ...


I wore the watch well into the evening and I didn't notice any stains or discoloration on my wrist.


----------



## poptop (Jun 13, 2014)

Patina is coming along after day 1 at the beach


----------



## Barge (Aug 20, 2010)

The more I see that watch, the more I want one.


----------



## poptop (Jun 13, 2014)

I've seen several videos on YouTube from well respected reviewers with concerns about accuracy with the movement in the 65 model. I completely understand their concerns, but my example is running < +1 second a day so far over a 4 day period. Just wanted to give the community some of my personal experience with this piece. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kyledemo (Aug 16, 2016)

I am 100% sold on this watch. This will be my 2nd Oris, first bronze anything and I will be buying one by the end of this month. 

Probably too soon to ask this, but I’ll give it a go anyway. 

The only question I have is if the bronze center links would create discoloration on the wrist with 24/7 wear. The way I like to rotate my watches, I usually wear the same one for ~a month, give or take, then rotate. 

I am wondering if, since this is the case, you owners of bronze watches would advise for or against the bronze centers. I really do like the look of the bracelet, and I’m licking my chops thinking about the bezel/centers patina. But if it turns the wrist, I think I’ll grab it on leather instead. 

I know there aren’t very many people at all to share experience with this model specifically, but I have read/heard that the centers don’t tarnish nearly as quickly as the bezel( maybe different alloy percentages??)

My AD has a Bronze bezel from 2017, and it still looks like gold (he doesn’t get it wet). He said the patina would be a lot slower on the bico than most people think, and that the band *shouldnt* discolor the wrist. 

Either setup, the bico will be on my wrist soon


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

kyledemo said:


> I am 100% sold on this watch. This will be my 2nd Oris, first bronze anything and I will be buying one by the end of this month.
> 
> Probably too soon to ask this, but I'll give it a go anyway.
> 
> ...


I don't have the watch yet, but will also be buying it soon. From what information I've gathered, out of three people who have the watch, two of them have said they have seen no discoloration on their skin, while one said he had seen a bit. If you read a few prior posts in this thread, @poptop also said he has not seen any discoloration. I think it also may depend on how sensitive etc your skin is. I intend to buy the bracelet version of the watch, regardless. Just love the way it looks. And in terms of the bico patina'ing slower than the bronze bezel version that came out last year, I tend to disagree. Last year's watch actually had some sort of protective coating on the bronze (from what information I gathered) that slowed down the aging process. This year's watch does not have any sort of protective coating, and if you watch some youtube videos, some of them already have some significant patina. For example, look at the picture @poptop posted a few posts ago here. Granted, that was at the beach so the salt in the air/water definitely helped. In comparison though, I took my 2018 Bronze bezel version to the beach when I owned it, and literally had no patina at all after spending the entire day there.


----------



## kyledemo (Aug 16, 2016)

raheelc said:


> I don't have the watch yet, but will also be buying it soon. From what information I've gathered, out of three people who have the watch, two of them have said they have seen no discoloration on their skin, while one said he had seen a bit. If you read a few prior posts in this thread, @poptop also said he has not seen any discoloration. I think it also may depend on how sensitive etc your skin is. I intend to buy the bracelet version of the watch, regardless. Just love the way it looks. And in terms of the bico patina'ing slower than the bronze bezel version that came out last year, I tend to disagree. Last year's watch actually had some sort of protective coating on the bronze (from what information I gathered) that slowed down the aging process. This year's watch does not have any sort of protective coating, and if you watch some youtube videos, some of them already have some significant patina. For example, look at the picture @poptop posted a few posts ago here. Granted, that was at the beach so the salt in the air/water definitely helped. In comparison though, I took my 2018 Bronze bezel version to the beach when I owned it, and literally had no patina at all after spending the entire day there.


Interesting. That makes sense if the bronze bezel has a coating on it. He showed me his, and there was literally zero patina on it. I wonder if he just assumed the bico would be made the same as his ?

Yea I saw all of the pics and read the posts, I just have no idea about bronze watches lol. Pair that with the mixed reviews on skin tarnish (I've heard a handful say yes, and the same say no). I have wanted one for a little while, and although my dream was the Black Bay Bronze Bucherer, it isn't worth a divorce haha.

I'll prolly just bite the bullet and get it on bracelet and leather. That way if I grow a 6th finger, I can just swap it to leather ??

Sooo looking forward to this. My AD had it for like a week when I went in to look at it and it is a stunning watch.


----------



## poptop (Jun 13, 2014)

I have a fairly large collection, but I am purposely wearing this daily for the next 2 weeks to 1) see how the patina comes along and 2) looking for staining on wrist. I live in Florida on the gulf coast. With the heat and the salt air, I should have the information most are looking for regarding if the bracelet leaves any discoloration on MY wrist. But honestly........ I really don't care if there is a bit of discoloration on my wrist. The watch looks awesome and I'm willing to deal with it. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## poptop (Jun 13, 2014)

I would definitely go with the the bracelet. It will be easier and less expensive to purchase the leather strap down the road. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

kyledemo said:


> Interesting. That makes sense if the bronze bezel has a coating on it. He showed me his, and there was literally zero patina on it. I wonder if he just assumed the bico would be made the same as his ?
> 
> Yea I saw all of the pics and read the posts, I just have no idea about bronze watches lol. Pair that with the mixed reviews on skin tarnish (I've heard a handful say yes, and the same say no). I have wanted one for a little while, and although my dream was the Black Bay Bronze Bucherer, it isn't worth a divorce haha.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a plan. Even if the bronze does leave some discoloration, from my understanding it's not harmful, and should wash off easily.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

For those that haven't seen this yet, the first review of the bronze 2 tone Oris 65 is up:






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 5, 2018)

badgerracer said:


> For those that haven't seen this yet, the first review of the bronze 2 tone Oris 65 is up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## dmitrzak1 (Aug 7, 2017)

Not entirely feeling the bronze. Maybe its just me.


----------



## poptop (Jun 13, 2014)

Bico next to the Revolution LE "Honey". Swapped straps. Both are beautiful watches. Honey is going to the beach this weekend.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## poptop (Jun 13, 2014)

Update on whether the strap discolors the wrist........and......... it does. Not too bad. When I take the watch off, it looks like I have slight bruising on my wrist. I don't have any issues with this. The watch and bracelet are beautiful and it is a keeper. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

poptop said:


> Update on whether the strap discolors the wrist........and......... it does. Not too bad. When I take the watch off, it looks like I have slight bruising on my wrist. I don't have any issues with this. The watch and bracelet are beautiful and it is a keeper.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thanks for the update. Does the discoloration wash off easily? I think I'm in the same boat as you, will still buy the watch regardless of the discoloration


----------



## poptop (Jun 13, 2014)

raheelc said:


> Thanks for the update. Does the discoloration wash off easily? I think I'm in the same boat as you, will still buy the watch regardless of the discoloration


It does wash off easily. It's not very dark on the skin and because the bronze links are in the center of the bracelet, you can't see the discoloration while wearing the watch. Only when you take it off is when it's visible.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 5, 2018)

poptop said:


> raheelc said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the update. Does the discoloration wash off easily? I think I'm in the same boat as you, will still buy the watch regardless of the discoloration
> ...


Thanks for the constant updates. I don't think this will deter me from consisting this watch.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

poptop said:


> Some pics. Excuse the quality. I'll try to do a write up after the patina has had a chance to develop further.


Congratulations on this beautiful piece! Looking forward to seeing this model in real life.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## poptop (Jun 13, 2014)

carlhaluss said:


> Congratulations on this beautiful piece! Looking forward to seeing this model in real life.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Thank you sir. It is a great piece. I'm not a two tone person and I was a bit apprehensive before seeing in person. When my AD called and I went to look at it, I immediately got it. I have several bronze watches and I had an idea how this would look once the patina started. It's looking great so far.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaybop (Sep 22, 2015)

Picked one up yesterday from local AD in Sydney.

First time I saw it in person and snatched it up right away.

My first bronze and two tone watch so knocked off 2 birds with one stone so to speak.

Really happy with it - some quick pics from last night excuse the lighting, one from the desk as well today.

My wrist is 7.25 and had to remove 2 links and using middle micro adjustment on the clasp.


Edit* not sure why photos are sideways .. apologies been a while since I posted


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

Partially off topic, but I just got an email today about the new Ball Roadmaster M Skipper, and it looks like there is a now another option for a two tone bronze diver








Either 40mm or 43mm
ETA movement or their new in house movement

As a nuclear engineer by trade, Ball has watches named "Engineer" and use tritium for lume, so they are basically a nuclear engineer's watch! Unfortunately the thickness of Ball's entire lineup, ad well as their lack of men's watches under 40mm has prevented me from purchasing any of their watches

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poptop (Jun 13, 2014)

That's a great looking piece! The only issue I would have is the cyclops. However....... it didn't stop me from getting my explorer ii

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## andycoph (Apr 6, 2011)

Looking great, Bronze Bezel on Two toned Bracelet!


----------



## kyledemo (Aug 16, 2016)

poptop said:


> Update on whether the strap discolors the wrist........and......... it does. Not too bad. When I take the watch off, it looks like I have slight bruising on my wrist. I don't have any issues with this. The watch and bracelet are beautiful and it is a keeper.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thanks for the update bud. Glad you're still enjoying it. You should post some more pics of your patina now.

I'll be picking mine up this weekend from the AD hopefully!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hyjadenlee (Jun 15, 2017)

I've been really interested in this watch since it came out! I recently bought the Pointer Date bronze and it's crazy how much change there has been on the case only within a month. So, I am curious to see how your watch develops patina.


----------



## poptop (Jun 13, 2014)

hyjadenlee said:


> I've been really interested in this watch since it came out! I recently bought the Pointer Date bronze and it's crazy how much change there has been on the case only within a month. So, I am curious to see how your watch develops patina.


It's coming along great. Bracelet does leave a little discoloring on wrist, but nothing I can't wash off. It only can be seen once watch is taken off.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hyjadenlee (Jun 15, 2017)

poptop said:


> It's coming along great. Bracelet does leave a little discoloring on wrist, but nothing I can't wash off. It only can be seen once watch is taken off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks wonderful! Thank you for the pics. 
It's really refreshing to see a two-tone watch with one of them being bronze.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyledemo (Aug 16, 2016)

Welp, I'm in the dog house with the wife again.... Just left the AD with my BICO on bracelet

Oris number 2, bronze number 1. I can't wait till this puppy starts turning; super excited for the adventure. I had the AD order me a leather minimal stitch since I was on the fence with the bracelet (which he threw in for free!)

Been looking forward to this day since I first laid eyes on it 

I'll post some pics when I get home

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poptop (Jun 13, 2014)

kyledemo said:


> Welp, I'm in the dog house with the wife again.... Just left the AD with my BICO on bracelet
> 
> Oris number 2, bronze number 1. I can't wait till this puppy starts turning; super excited for the adventure. I had the AD order me a leather minimal stitch since I was on the fence with the bracelet (which he threw in for free!)
> 
> ...


Awesome! Congratulations!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kyledemo (Aug 16, 2016)

The dial looks almost black in the pics, but in sunlight it's a beautiful "midnight blue" color.

Happy camper so far!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

kyledemo said:


> View attachment 14192235
> View attachment 14192237
> View attachment 14192239
> View attachment 14192241
> ...


Beautiful! Going to be placing an order for one sometime in June, as a birthday present to myself lol.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## clerkpalmer (Dec 12, 2012)

After weeks of torturing myself, I pulled the trigger on a bico today. Because I couldn’t decide which strap, I ordered both. I originally wanted the Great Barrier Reef but I picked up a blue pelagos while waiting and concluded they were just too similar. I am really drawn to the retro vintage vibe of this watch. Was planning on going strap the whole way but I think it looks pretty cool on the bracelet too. Arrives Friday. Exited to join the club. I may need a referral for a divorce attorney.


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)




----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Mine should be arriving tomorrow! Can't wait! 

Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyledemo (Aug 16, 2016)

raheelc said:


> Mine should be arriving tomorrow! Can't wait!
> 
> Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


Did you get your bico bud?

Still can't get enough of mine. I'm picking up the minimal stitch leather strap from the AD today!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

I still have yet to see one at my AD, but either way I’ll probably pass. I think the Oris really did something special with the TT bracelet, but I feel like it’s one of those watches that looks great on others, but not on me. Congrats to everyone though! Really unique pieces you have.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

kyledemo said:


> Did you get your bico bud?
> 
> Still can't get enough of mine. I'm picking up the minimal stitch leather strap from the AD today!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes sir! Got it last night, sized it, and been wearing it since. Loving the two tone look. Bronze has already started to patina cuz of the heat and humidity outside lol. I also just bought the new Seiko SPB105, but will probably end up selling that since I like this Oris so much.









Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## poptop (Jun 13, 2014)

Just wanted to give an update to those concerned about the discoloration on the wrist from the bracelet. it appears that once the patina forms on the links, the discoloration on wrist stops. I'm still wearing in rotation, but I purposely wear the Bico to the beach. It no longer discolors my wrist. I'm still so impressed with the look


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

So had a question for everyone who has bought this watch. Did any of your watches come with any half links for the bracelet? Mine didn't, but when I bought the Oris 65 Bronze Bezel 2018 version last year, I remember the bracelet having half-links. My guess is that Oris did not make any half links for the Bico version, but just wanted to confirm. 

If anyone has a half-link from an all steel bracelet that they wouldn't mind selling, I'll buy it from you. PM me if anyone has one!


----------



## clerkpalmer (Dec 12, 2012)

Swapped my bico bracelet for the oem leather. I think the leather suits this watch better than the bracelet. I was torn on which to get but if I had to do it again would have ordered the leather initially and saved some money.


----------



## kplam (Mar 28, 2015)

raheelc said:


> So had a question for everyone who has bought this watch. Did any of your watches come with any half links for the bracelet? Mine didn't, but when I bought the Oris 65 Bronze Bezel 2018 version last year, I remember the bracelet having half-links. My guess is that Oris did not make any half links for the Bico version, but just wanted to confirm.
> 
> If anyone has a half-link from an all steel bracelet that they wouldn't mind selling, I'll buy it from you. PM me if anyone has one!


I don't recall ever seeing or hearing about half links. I have the steel bracelet and there are a large number of microadjust holes on the clasp.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

kplam said:


> I don't recall ever seeing or hearing about half links. I have the steel bracelet and there are a large number of microadjust holes on the clasp.


The steel bracelet I had for the 2018 Oris 65 Bronze bezel version did come with half links (I may have a picture that I can dig up). As far as the bronze two-tone bracelet, I don't believe there are any half-links specifically in the same two-tone style. I'm hoping to pick up a half-link from an all steel bracelet if possible (since the half link will be under the clasp anyways, it won't be visible.


----------



## poptop (Jun 13, 2014)

Still in love with both. They are awesome watches!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## VCHUB (Aug 16, 2019)

Everytime I see one posted, I get closer and closer to buying one myself! Just haven't quite gotten to the point of puling the trigger xD


----------



## cyvr (Dec 18, 2019)

One on the way! I'm super excited for it going to be my daily not at work watch just wanted to thank everyone on here for helping me make the decision


----------



## watches4ever (Dec 7, 2019)

WristWretch said:


> Surprised I haven't seen this watch in any of the media coverage coming out of Basel.
> 
> The only reason I became aware of it is that the Oris rep in one of the videos was WEARING it. Anyway, this one does it for me and is worthy of more attention than it is getting so far.... agree?
> 
> (Photo found on vendor site that, mich to my surprise, had a very nice collection of all Oris's Basel novelties!)


I have one of these coming in this week. Everything about it is perfect for me, very unique and distinctive. Nothing else out there that compares with this watch. A Retro Classic that has elevated Oris as a Swiss Brand,


----------



## watches4ever (Dec 7, 2019)

Mine has arrived and I acquired it from a WUS member. The bezel patina is becoming very distinctive. The CEO of Oris wears this watch daily but for me it will be an occasional weekender. I have a standard Oris 65 black dial for more of a daily use. The design, specification and concept is flawless and I appreciate it more when I wear it. There is no other watch out there that looks like this and especially bi-metal steel and bronze with a slim matching Oyster style bracelet. I am glad that the caseback is steel and not see through as the SW-200 movement is as basic as it gets albeit Oris has jazzed it up with a red color rotor like mutton dressed as lamb. I think IMHO this BiCo model should follow the same trend as Tudor Pelagos to arrive at an In-House movement. This being not a substitute BUT an additional one. An In-House movement would no doubt slap at least another $1,000 to the $2,000 retail price. If the In-House movement would be at least a 60 hour power reserve one, there could be justification for it and a limited edition could secure the demand price point. The SW 200 is as close as it gets to the ETA 2824 movement BUT the quality is not quite there by comparison. With a steel caseback, who really cares? As long as the SW 200 is easily serviceable at a low price and parts easily obtainable and the service requirements for regular use being every four years, that should be alright. For those purists out there, me being one of them, I would like a second one with a unique In-House movement and for the bracelet to have quick removable lug pins so one could put a strap on with the same style lug pins for easy swap change. The only constructive criticism I have for the bracelet would be that it would be nice if the clasp buckle could be similar to a glidelock system for wrist expansion and diver use. Also, replace the bracelet link pins from the nasty ones that have a collar to a two screw one like Anonimo has for lug pins. I love this dial as the midnight blue color is rich that I would not get sick of looking at it like I did with the Tudor Pelagos that resulted in me selling it for that reason. Now having three Oris watches in my collection, my respect for them has grown.



WristWretch said:


> Surprised I haven't seen this watch in any of the media coverage coming out of Basel.
> 
> The only reason I became aware of it is that the Oris rep in one of the videos was WEARING it. Anyway, this one does it for me and is worthy of more attention than it is getting so far.... agree?
> 
> (Photo found on vendor site that, mich to my surprise, had a very nice collection of all Oris's Basel novelties!)


----------

